# "Footsteps" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a tie. Kindly join us in slamming our palms together to celebrate our co-winners, jenthepen for her entry, Graven Image, and PiP for her entry, FitBit Blues.

Both ladies will receive this month's Laureate, and will collaborate to select our next prompt.




Kudos, my ladies! Stellar efforts, both. Your work gives raises the bar time after time. Thank you heaps for the inspiration!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 25, 2017)

:champagne::champagne::applouse::applouse::applouse::applouse::applouse:
Congratulations to TWO of WF's finest Poets!!! What a fabulous outcome to this month's challenge... The ladies ruled ... just sayin'...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 25, 2017)

Well done to both of you.  Great work!


----------



## PiP (Jun 26, 2017)

Congratulations to my fellow winner, jenthepen. I tried something a little different and fortunately it paid off. Thanks to everyone who voted for me and I hope my fellow fitbit users appreciated the humour behind my words.


----------



## sas (Jun 26, 2017)

Yep, great choices! It's always interesting to see how themes are so differently interpreted. Nice work, everyone. Sas


----------



## ned (Jun 26, 2017)

Salutations! - J the P and Pip - a triumph for the diversity of the entries -

one jammed with laughs, the other loaded with poignancy - but which is which?


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 26, 2017)

Kudos to you both!


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats, PiP. \\/ That poem of yours was great, smooth as silk and packed with the sort of humour that I love. I'm all out of ideas for prompts so it's over to you for the next one. 

Thanks to everyone who voted for my poem. I wrote it as a tribute to my brother who passed away at the beginning of this year. 

Fabulous poems this month and every one worthy of the win. We ought to publish a multi-poet collection of these challenge entries - imagine that!


----------



## Sebald (Jun 26, 2017)

Congratulations, you're both brilliant.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd never heard of fitbit until this challenge


----------



## PiP (Jun 26, 2017)

jenthepen said:


> Fabulous poems this month and every one worthy of the win. We ought to publish a multi-poet collection of these challenge entries - imagine that!



Now there's an idea!


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 26, 2017)

good job by both of our poetry artists-congrats


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2017)

jenthepen said:


> Congrats, PiP. \\/ That poem of yours was great, smooth as silk and packed with the sort of humour that I love. I'm all out of ideas for prompts so it's over to you for the next one.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for my poem. I wrote it as a tribute to my brother who passed away at the beginning of this year.
> 
> Fabulous poems this month and every one worthy of the win. We ought to publish a multi-poet collection of these challenge entries - imagine that!





I am so sorry for your loss... your poem was a lovely tribute to your brother's memory... ** HUGS** my friend...


----------

